# Shoulder lamb chops with beans & ABTs



## squeezy (Jun 12, 2007)

When my judging services went south on Sunday ... can't complain, I did the competitive on Saturday...l.
I came home early and made up a half batch of Dutch's wicked beans, some ABTs made with Hungarian peppers and a couple of lamb chops.
Very tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









 Just starting with hickory and maple.



 Some that thin blue stuff ...



 Coming off after 4 hours



 and the plate I started with...tasty!
The Hungarian peppers are a nice change from jalepenos!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

Dang that lamb even looks good! I might have to try that again someday.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 12, 2007)

That lamb does look good and so do those peppers. I still have some of Dutch's beans in the fridge and they tasted even better the 2nd day.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 12, 2007)

Aint that the truth ... kinda like stews and soups that way!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 12, 2007)

A meal fit for a King!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

"and a lamb shall lead them".....right to the dinner table.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks grreat ! Drooling !!


----------

